
Astronomers Need Your Help To Find Planets Outside Our Solar System - rglovejoy
http://www.sciencedaily.com/videos/2007/0512-searching_for_extrasolar_planets.htm
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Warning: Auto-starting video

Finding which tab out of 30 tabs in 5 browser windows is annoyingly difficult.

